# Woodcraft Eggplant Pen Blank



## edicehouse

Pen Blank: Eggplant
 Vender: Woodcraft
 Cost: $4.99

I have seen this blank on other venders page, so it is not a single source blank.

 The bad: Like a lot of Acrylic blanks, you need to back paint the blank.  I back painted this one purple, because I have done this blank before and did white and it washed out on the end where it gets rather thin.  If you want the lighter purple like the Woodcraft photo, I would recommend painting the inside of the blank silver.


My photo shows it more blue, but the blank is a darker purple than what woodcraft shows the blank.  



The Good: It has good swirl with smooth transitions, almost like a poured blank. It is a smooth turning blank with nice ribbons, however as always make sure your tools are sharp.

I wet-sanded through the micromesh pads, and did a coat of wax.  However if you are really using the wax to get the small scratches out, you should go back and sand the blank again, making sure to cross sand.  This acrylic blank will have a very nice finish.



 Would I recommend this blank? A lot of purple blanks are bland, this one has more going on, some light and dark, so it is prettier than a lot of the purple blanks.  In my opinion it will catch someone's eye, however most will just pass it bye.  For me this is really a take it or leave it blank, if I didn't have someone ask for a couple different purple pens I would not have done this again, however if someone wants a purple blank this one will be a good choice.




 Any questions please let me know.





 *This is not an advertisement for any vender or blank.  The above are my personal opinions, where I got the blank, and the cost.  If any feel I am bashing or talking to negative, please understand what I am trying to do is offer a true opinion.  My photos are not the greatest, and the pre-turned blank was taken from a web site.


----------



## luckyscroller788

There is a HUGE difference in color on those two photos!


----------



## edicehouse

luckyscroller788 said:


> There is a HUGE difference in color on those two photos!


 
I really wonder if they don't back paint, or use a white tube when they take their pictures.


----------

